# Big Game Fischen



## Moritz123 (6. September 2017)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage : 
Bei einer Tiagra 50 WLRSA 2 Speed Rolle was ich da für eine Schur drauftun soll also bei Mono welche dicke usw ich will halt am Indischen Ocean auf Tuna , Wahoo , auch mal Marlin fangen .Bei der Rolle sind 2 Schnurstärken Angegeben 22 kg -777 m Oder 36 kg 503 m ! Und passt die Rute Shimano Tiagra Xtr-C stand up 50 lbs Roler dazu oder muss sie  weniger / mehr lbs haben ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Hab Dir das mal ins passende Forum verschoben ..


----------



## Moritz123 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Danke für die Antwort noch was ist Backing und holow braid?


----------



## Moritz123 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Hat sonst keiner mehr ein Ratschlag würde es auch gehen wenn ich durchgehend 0,90 Mono drauftue und dann als Vorfach 1,2 mm Mono so 2 Meter lang ?


----------



## Andal (14. September 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Hollow Braid ist hohl geflochtene Geflechtschnur, also spliessbare Schnur. Aber halte dich tunlichst an die Ratschläge von Wollebre - der versteht das Handwerk!


----------



## Moritz123 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Sonst weis niemand was ?


----------



## tomsen83 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Gibt keinen anderen sinnvollen Vorschlag. Machs wie beschrieben, dann passts...


----------



## ullsok (28. September 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*



Moritz123 schrieb:


> Sonst weis niemand was ?


Kannst auch durchgängig Mono draufspulen. Du musst dich eben zwischen 50 lbs und 80 lbs entscheiden. Ich persönlich würde für Wahoo und Tuna 50 lbs nehmen; einen Marlin von 200 lbs kriegt man damit auch noch raus. Stand Up - Fischen mit einer 80 lbs - Ausrüstung, d.h. mit ca. 13 kg Bremsdruck ist schon heavy.
Die Rute sollte dann natürlich zu der Schnur passen - Tiagra 50 oder 80 lbs. #h


----------



## freibadwirt (29. September 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Da gibt es verschiedene möglichkeiten. so wie sich das anhört bist du ziehlicher Neuling. In dem Fall würde ich die Rolle mit guter 65 lbs Mono Leine  füllen  und das Vorfach 1.2mm  3Meter lang ( oder ein 80 lbs Stahlvorfach ) per Wirbel mit der Hauptschnur verbinden . 
Andreas


----------



## Moritz123 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Danke für die Hilfe hab da nicht so viel Ahnung wie Ihr


----------



## Moritz123 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Danke für die Ratschläge


----------



## Moritz123 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Was haltet ihr von der Okuma SLX-50WII 2 Speed 7bb Multirolle fürs troiling mit 1 Rute und fürs jiggen mit ner 2 ten Rute


----------



## Moritz123 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Oder die 

Fin Nor Marquesa 2 Speed MA Multirolle


----------



## ullsok (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Mit den beiden Rollen habe ich keine Erfahrung - Fische fangen kannst du damit sicherlich. Bewährt haben sich eben die Shimanos - die Tiagra's im High End Bereich und die Tld's etwas günstiger.
Trolling Rollen würde ich nicht zum Jiggen nehmen - sind meistens zu schwer und haben eine zu kleine Übersetzung. Umgekehrt - Jigging-Multi's gelegentlich auch zum Trolling zu verwenden finde ich geschickter.
Grundsätzlich wäre es interessant was du überhaupt konkret vorhast. Wenn du nur im Urlaub ein Big Game Boot buchen willst, kannst du dir eigentlich eine Trolling-Ausrüstung sparen. Die Crews fischen ohnehin lieber mit ihrem eigenen Tackle. Ich würde mir dann eher eine gescheite Jigging-Ausrüstung zulegen. |wavey:


----------



## Moritz123 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Ok danke ich hätte da an die 
Shimano Talica 20-II Lever Drag, 2 Speed Reel
Gedacht die ich mit 2 Ruten dann Fischen könnte 1 jig Rute und 1 zum troiling?


----------



## ullsok (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Ich denke zum Jiggen wäre die Torium besser. Daiwa und Jigging Master haben auch ganz gute Jigging-Multi‘s #6


----------



## Moritz123 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Ich will halt nebenbei auch noch troiling gehen?!


----------



## Moritz123 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Kennst jemand eine gute hollow braid line so 500 Meter lang und 80 lbs ?


----------



## Moritz123 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*

Oder kenn wer eine jigg Rute do 200 wg diesen an eine talica 16 oder 20 2 Speed machen kann ?


----------



## Prince of Fishing (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Big Game Fischen*



Moritz123 schrieb:


> Kennst jemand eine gute hollow braid line so 500 Meter lang und 80 lbs ?



Jerry Brown LINE ONE HOLLOW DECADE COLOR LINE - 80LBS 

Top schnur benutze ausschließlich diesen hersteller seit geraumer Zeit gab nie Probleme. Preis Leistung ist einfach Top!


----------

